# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > سوال: كار WINS در ويندوز سرور چيست.

## baghmalek

كار WINS در ويندوز سرور چيست.

----------


## Daleeeeer

سرويس wind براي name resolution براي سيستم هاي 98 به قبل است و netbios كار مي كنه.

----------


## javad0062

بعضی از روش های Name Resolution در NetBIOS عبارتند از :

1.	WINS
2.	BroadCast Transmission
3.	LMHOSTS
4.	NetBIOS Name Cache

سرویس گیرنده های (Client ها) غیر WINS  برای Name Resolution از  BroadCast Transmission استفاده می کنند و  اگر استفاده از آن با شکست مواجه شد آنگاه  به فایل LMHOSTS مراجعه می کنند.

 WINS(windows internet name service:
بهترین روش برای تعامل با امور مربوط به نام گذاری NetBIOS ، استفاده از سرور WINS می باشد. WINS با توجه به پهنای باند شبکه ، بیشترین کارآیی را حاصل می کند و بر خلاف روشBroadCast Transmission ، سرویس WINS فقط از ارسال های تک مقصدی (Unicast)  به شبکه استفاده می کند.
وقتی سرویس گیرنده  WINS می خواهد نام NetBIOS ای را تبدیل کند، ابتدا یک پیغام تک مقصدی Name Query Request  را به سرور  WINS  ای که به آن تعلق دارد  می فرستد. پیغام شامل نام NetBIOS ای کامپیوتر دیگری است.
سرویس دهنده WINS   در پاسخ به این پیغام ، یک پیغام Positive Name Query Response   را که در بردارنده  نام  تقاضا شده و آدرس IP   آن است و یا پیغام Negative Name Query Response  را به نشانه  این که نام در پایگاه داده او وجود ندارد می فرستد.
هنگامی که یک سیستم جدید وارد شبکه می شود ، در یک WINS Server برای مدت زمان مشخصی نام NetBIOS ای آن نگهداری می شود و سیستم های دیگر در شبکه برای بدست آوردن IP آن سیستم از  نام NetBIOS  ای آن که در جدول Mapping DataBase سرور WINS  می باشد استفاده می کند.
اگر WINS  برای تبدیل نام با شکست مواجه شد ، سیستم برای تبدیل نام به سراغ  روش BroadCast Transmission  می رود.

----------

